# State Nomination for Northern Territory



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Dear Friends,

I have applied for state/Territory nomination for Northern Territory for subclass 190.

1. Does any friend know what is the current time taking by NT nomination?

2. How is their criteria for nomination, do they provide easily or they are strict?

Kindly share your valuable knowledge.


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Which occupation have you applied for?


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Huss81 said:


> Which occupation have you applied for?


I have applied for Civil Engineer


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

NT takes around 3 days for the initial acknowledgement.... and then 8-10 days for the nomination approval.... and yes, I have heard that they are strict... specially when it comes to 190....


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Did you get the territory nomination?


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

I applied for 190 and got 489


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Were you completely able to get 190? If yes then it is strange why they did this? what is your opinion?


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi Majid

i am civil engineer planing to apply for NT - SS. can i know u r present status ?


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

venki09 said:


> Hi Majid
> 
> i am civil engineer planing to apply for NT - SS. can i know u r present status ?


Dear Venki09,

Its the 4th week , I have been waiting for NT response, they told me the processing time is 3-4 weeks, but one of our friend got response after 1.5 months

so me still waiting


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear Venki09,
> 
> Its the 4th week , I have been waiting for NT response, they told me the processing time is 3-4 weeks, but one of our friend got response after 1.5 months
> 
> so me still waiting


Hi Majid. can you tell me in details. i mean how many years u r having exp. ielts score when did u started you process etc ect. y did u choose NT. Are there any job opp in NT for civil engg


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

venki09 said:


> Hi Majid. can you tell me in details. i mean how many years u r having exp. ielts score when did u started you process etc ect. y did u choose NT. Are there any job opp in NT for civil engg



Dear Venki09

you can check your eligibility on Australian immigration website, I have 5 years experience and 6 in each IELTS.

I chose NT, because nowadays NT has good opportunities , the first choice I had Perth but Perth is not providing state nomination right now, and I dont want to wait... I think Darwin is also a good city to live.


----------



## Shreyas (Aug 28, 2013)

I and my friend are from ICT occupations and we emailed NT about nominations a couple months back and they replied that they are preferring people having employment offer in hand.
Do you have an offer?


----------



## Majid Laghari (Jan 7, 2014)

Shreyas said:


> I and my friend are from ICT occupations and we emailed NT about nominations a couple months back and they replied that they are preferring people having employment offer in hand.
> Do you have an offer?




My Occupation does not need offer order


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear Venki09,
> 
> Its the 4th week , I have been waiting for NT response, they told me the processing time is 3-4 weeks, but one of our friend got response after 1.5 months
> 
> so me still waiting


Hi Majid

I surfed soo many sights but i did'nt found ample opportunities for civil engineers in NT. can you please send me few links that you have found job openings and how did you explore NT ( jobs, cost of living etc etc). Also can you send me the checklist for applying SS ( documents to be submitted for SS). Please help me i will be thankful to you in this regard

What about your EOI result?. . 

Venki


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

Majid Laghari said:


> Dear Venki09
> 
> you can check your eligibility on Australian immigration website, I have 5 years experience and 6 in each IELTS.
> 
> I chose NT, because nowadays NT has good opportunities , the first choice I had Perth but Perth is not providing state nomination right now, and I dont want to wait... I think Darwin is also a good city to live.


can you please give me your mail I'd or mail me to [email protected]


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

HI Majid

whats your status? any output for NT SS?. . can you tell me what documents you had submitted for SS. How much fee we have to pay for SS. kindly let me know the details pls.

Regards

Venki


----------



## venki09 (Jun 20, 2013)

*NT status Reg*



venki09 said:


> can you please give me your mail I'd or mail me to [email protected]


HI Majid

whats your status? any output for NT SS?. . can you tell me what documents you had submitted for SS. How much fee we have to pay for SS. kindly let me know the details pls.

Regards

Venki


----------



## sabzi (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Majjid and Venki,

I also want to apply for NT nomination. My occupation is University Lecturer/Researcher. 
I had a doubt regarding the NT application form, In section 4.3 where they ask for any contacts made etc., is it necessary to have a positive reply/job offer from employers in NT? I have an IELTS score of 8.5/9 and points of 75/80 in the scoring system. 

Is section 4.3 ( immediate job offer) a must for NT nomination for 190 or 489? 

Please help.


----------



## ramstock (Dec 6, 2014)

I am waiting for HR State Sponsorship in NT from past months.

Any one like me waiting so long ?

Regards,
Ram


----------



## mohnishsharma (Oct 6, 2015)

Huss81 said:


> I applied for 190 and got 489


Hi

I am planning to apply for state nomination to NT. I have already lodged EOI with 65 points in accountants category but still waiting for invitation. 

So now i m looking to apply for NT to earn 5 points and file VISA application accordingly.

I humbly request you to please guide with the process and how should i prepare the documents.

Eagerly waiting for your reply.


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

Majid Laghari said:


> Were you completely able to get 190? If yes then it is strange why they did this? what is your opinion?


Hi Majid,


If you read from the NT Government website about visa 190 and 489, it is stated very clear that applicants who studied elsewhere or have not completed at least 2 years at Charles Darwin University will generally considered for visa 489 only unless exceptional case.

If your qualification is not from CDU, it could be the reason. I also applied for 190 but granted 489 . The journey to PR will be a bit longer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Ahamudul (Oct 11, 2015)

Vu HoNguyen said:


> Hi Majid, If you read from the NT Government website about visa 190 and 489, it is stated very clear that applicants who studied elsewhere or have not completed at least 2 years at Charles Darwin University will generally considered for visa 489 only unless exceptional case. If your qualification is not from CDU, it could be the reason. I also applied for 190 but granted 489 . The journey to PR will be a bit longer. Hope this helps.


 is it possible to get 489 visa from NT..? I have studied in sydney.


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

Ahamudul said:


> is it possible to get 489 visa from NT..? I have studied in sydney.


It depends on your occupation. As I said, if you study somewhere other than Charles Darwin University not limited to other Australian states, you will generally considered for 489.

You should check out the NT Government webpage and see the occupation list to see. Some occupation they will require you to have job offers.

Northern Territory nomination - Australia's Northern Territory


----------



## Divyesh7176 (Jun 13, 2016)

*subclass 190*

hi guys myself divyesh ahir, *m* from India , *m* planning for skilled nomination for the occupation list Human Resource Advisor ,
m *totlly* new can *u* guys helf me out , i have done MBA in Human Resource and doing job as an Human Resource Manager in a company , My total years of experience is 4 years till today 
*plz* give me suggestions

*Please do not use text-speak - see Rule 6 here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## Divyesh7176 (Jun 13, 2016)

hi guys myself divyesh ahir, i am from India , i am planning for skilled nomination for the occupation list Human Resource Advisor ,
i am totally new can you guys helf me out , i have done MBA in Human Resource and doing job as an Human Resource Manager in a company , My total years of experience is 4 years till today 
please give me suggestions


----------



## pvpatel (Dec 14, 2015)

Hii this is Pradip from India and willing to apply for NT state nomination.

But I am stuck at one point,
What do u mean by certified documents?

NT accepts color scan copy ?
or I have to get all documents notorised and then send scan copied.

Please guide me those who have already submitted application.


----------



## sabzi (Jul 23, 2014)

pvpatel said:


> Hii this is Pradip from India and willing to apply for NT state nomination.
> 
> But I am stuck at one point,
> What do u mean by certified documents?
> ...


Certified copies means Notary certified copies. Xerox the original and get a notary to certify, scan them and upload.


----------



## pradeeshkumar (May 6, 2014)

AS per online application currently it states clear copies of certificates. certified copies not required i believe. please clarify


----------

